# W-Lan+Internet über UMTS USB-Stick



## MasterUehn (6. Januar 2009)

*W-Lan+Internet über UMTS USB-Stick*

hallo zusammen,

da wir dsl-technischen am arsch der welt wohnen (als einziges haus der starße) haben wir uns für UMTS-Internet entschieden. jetzt hätte ich das internet natürlich gerne auf allen pc´s im haus, das stellt sich aber als recht schwierig da, da wir ja nur so eienen usb-umts-stick haben.
bei meiner suche nach der lösung bin ich jetzt auf das gestoßen:
"7Links 6in1 Multi-WLAN-Router File-,Print-& IP-Server 54Mbit"
Printserver, Print Server: 7Links 6in1 Multi WLAN Router File ,Print & IP Server 54Mbit - Wlan Printserver / IP Kamera

Also nochmal zusammengefasst:
internet über usb-stick, 3 pc´s (2 mit w-lan) und 2 drucker (auch usb-anschluss) soll alles irgendwie in ein netzwerk, wenn möglich.

(ich hätte auch noch 2 netzwerkhubs da falls es so ne art usb-netzwerkadapter gibt, aber alles über w-lan wär mir schon am liebsten)

ich hoffe mir kann jemand sagen, ob das mit dem oben genannten gerät funktioniert oder mit einem anderen möglich wäre.

ich bedank mich schon mal für eure hilfe

greetz


----------



## mgi (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: W-Lan+Internet über UMTS USB-Stick*

Ich glaube kaum, dass das UMTS-WLAN damit funktioniert. 
Eine andere Idee wäre aber, das ganze per Proxy zu lösen. Müsste mit einem PC der als Server fungiert und einem normalen WLAN-Netzwerk dann funktionieren.

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Bist du dir sicher dass du mit mehreren PCs gleichzeitig auf das UMTS zugreifen willst? 
Ich habe selbst auch UMTS und ich finds schon mit einem PC grenzwertig. Ab 2PCs wärs ja fast so schnell wie wieder zu Modem und ISDN Zeiten


----------



## Firebird08 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: W-Lan+Internet über UMTS USB-Stick*



mgi schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage: Bist du dir sicher dass du mit mehreren PCs gleichzeitig auf das UMTS zugreifen willst?
> Ich habe selbst auch UMTS und ich finds schon mit einem PC grenzwertig. Ab 2PCs wärs ja fast so schnell wie wieder zu Modem und ISDN Zeiten



Kann dem nur zustimmen, hab auch so nen UMTS-Teil und mir kommt das schon wie ISDN vor. Wenn du jetzt mit mehreren Rechnern darauf zugreifst, kannste das komplett vergessen.


----------



## MasterUehn (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: W-Lan+Internet über UMTS USB-Stick*

danke schon mal für eure antworten.

wollt eigentlich nur wissen ob das prinzipiell funktionieren würde. die langsamere verbindung, wenn mehrere rechner über den umts-stick ins netz gehen is nich so tragisch, da es mir hauptsächlich darum geht, dass man nicht ständig schauen muss wo der stick grad is und, dass ich mir ein netzwerk aufbauen kann ohne dass ich strippen durchs ganze haus ziehen muss. also wenn jemand so ne kiste hat oder sagen kann ob´s funktioniert soll er´s hier posten.

greetz


----------

